# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Calidad de agua para Palta Hass, Uva Red Globe y Maracuyá

## JZelada

Quisiera por favor saber la calidad de agua requerida para el
cultivo de palta hass, uva red globe o maracuyá, cuales serían las
características mínimas de la misma para garantizar el éxito de la siembra.
Estoy interesado en invertir en el sembrío de uno de estos cultivos en un
área de 10 ha. 
El terreno está ubicado en  Paiján - Macabí - La Arenita con agua de pozo
(37 mt), en esta ya se ha sembrado frejoles y sandía.Temas similares: BUSCANDO PROVEEDORES SERIOS PARA EXPORTACION DE PALTA HASS/FUERTE , MANGO KENT Y UVA RED GLOBE - ADEMAS COMPRAMOS MAIZ CHALA PARA GANADO VACUNO Y MAIZ AMARILLO DURO GRANEADO. VENDO PALTA HASS CALIDAD EXPORTACION Pedido de PALTA HASS / FUERTE Y MARACUYA ... Para conocido Supermercado a A NIVEL NACIONAL Parametros de salinidad en agua y suelo para establecer Vid var. red globe Riego de palta hass con agua de estanques de peces de agua dulce

----------


## Danko Calle Desulovich

Estimado JZelada. 
Los 3 cultivos son rentables pero hay que ver el nivel de inversion que tienes y ver tu mercado antes de empezar a sembrar. Para la palta es necesario saber que un buen suelo debe tener baja cantidad de salinidad, buen % de materia organica, buen drenaje, agua con dureza baja, y suelos sueltos y poco retentivos, la arenita es un buen lugar para su instalacion, pero este es un frutal que empieza su produccion al segundo - tercer año y llega a un pico de produccion al septimo - octavo año. la pregunta seria: Tienes capital necesario para soportar 3 años sin ingresos???? 
La uva es un buen cultivo, se inicia al año pero es mejor descargar la planta y hacerla producir al año y medio, te da mejor carga que al año. Es un cultivo que el exito y el fracaso estan siempre presentes porque no cualquier ingeniero agronomo es conocedor del cultivo, una mala aplicacion o un descuido ya no lo cuentas, es un cultivo muy caro se dice que alrededor de 30000 dolares para su instalacion. La pregunta seria: tienes ese dinero???? 
el cultivo de maracuya es un cultivo mas facil de trabajar, necesitas 16000 soles por hectarea y su produccion puede llegar a 30-40 tm por hectarea. la produccion empieza a los 6-8 meses de su instalacion, eso depende del grado de tecnificacion del cultivo, puedes utilizar riego presurizado por goteo con doble valvula, eso hace que siembres maracuya y en medio otro cultivo que puede ser una caja chica como maiz, frijol, aji, etc o un frutal por ejemplo que al tercer año sale el maracuya y te quedas con la produccion del frutal. Ahora ya hay varios compradores potenciales, yo me acuerdo cuando las empresas que se dicen muy peruanas hace dos años pagaban menos de 0.5 soles por kilo de maracuya hasta que llego la competencia y comenzaron a cambiar los precios a bien del agricultor. 
Te sugiero lo siguiente: 
La instalacion de un sistema de riego presurizado por goteo cada 30 - 40 cm entre goteros con doble valvula en el cual le siembras palta a 6 * 4 m y le pones maracuya cada 3 * 3 m y entre palta y palta, maiz o frijol u otro cultivo de periodo corto. A la medida que sale el maracuya esta creciendo el palto. Con este sistema tu tienes dos hectareas por cada hectarea de terreno, es decir tienes 1 hectarea de palto + 1 hectarea de maracuya + 0.5 hectareas de cultivo de rotacion. 
un saludo desde Piura. 
danko calle desulovich.
#534333

----------


## JZelada

Estimado Sr. Calle:
Muchas gracias por su valiosa respuesta, se que es basante caro el cultivo de la palta (el presupuesto que yo manejo es de aprox. U$D 12,000/Ha), de allí de mi preocupación. Tengo unos análisis previos de la calidad de agua(de pozo)- 37 mt) y del suelo (arenoso, baja salinidad) pero los resultados de la calidad del agua son los que me preocupa (clase C3S3 - lo voy  a corroborar-) y se que  con un tratamiento de yeso lo puedo mejorar, será suficente, además dándole un buen tratamiento al suelo (materia orgánica y yeso inclusive) no habría problemas con el agua que manejo. He podido investigar que un agua con alto contenido de sodio en suelos arenosos no afecta tanto ya que éstos tienen una gran superficie de drenaje. Como te comenté en este terreno ya se ha sembrado frijoles y sandía. Quisera saber su opinión o de otro miembro del foro, les voy a agradecer bastante. 
Por otro lado es una muy buena alternativa la que me presenta de la siembra de maracuyá, pero ahora que están sembrando todos maracuyá no existe la posibilidad de que el mercado se sature y los precios caigan  como ha ocurrido con otros cultivos??? 
Me comenta que la arenita-Mocan es un buen lugar para la siembra de palta?, conoce la zona, ha estado por Paiján? 
Saludos 
Jorge Zelada
01-992781185

----------


## johnny

Estimado Jorge Zelada
Estoy leyendo tu mensaje donde indicas q tienes un terreno en paijan-macabi, quisiera saber si conoces el terreno en Fundo Mocan, Sector La Arenita, Paiján, y si es un terreno para cultivo como por ejm (maracuya, paprica, etc,,) puesto q me ofrecieron para comprarlo, deseo saber si me puedes ayudar comentandome algo del terreno si es bueno o malo para cultivo, la persona q me ofrece me indica q ese terreno se va ha irrigar con la 3ra. Etapa del Proyecto Chavimochic y q tiene agua bajo tierra, entre 12 m aproximadamente, claro q eso tendria q comprobarlo, pero mi duda es la antes mencionada, nose si me puedes indicar q tan grande es el sector la arenita ya q en internet estuve viendo muchos anuncios de venta de terrenos y claro la duda siempre hay al comprar terrenos, yo soy de trujillo pero actualmente trabajo en lima, pero deseo invertir en este tipo de cultivo, espero me puedas ayudar jorge, gracias. 
saludos

----------


## Adrian Silva

*Estimados*.Asociados;  he  leído  con  atención  a los   amigos  que  me han  precedido, todos  tienen  una  poderosa   razón, demuestra que están  muy sintonizados  con el tema  "frutìcola" sin embargo  no  vi nada  sobre  el *Cultivo  de la Granada* el  cual pienso  que  nuestro  Amigo Zelada, ahora que esta   evaluando  posibilidades seria de  gran utilidad revisara  bibliográfia al respecto, yo  le puedo decir  a  priori  que es  un cultivo  barato US$ 6500 X ha.que  produce a los  15  meses una  producción de  15 T.M.  ha. y que   llega  a producir  40 T.M. al  quinto  año, con precios que  fluctúan entre* US$ 1,20 y US$ 1,50 kilo en Chacra*  y tenemos  expectativas al alza en su  precio, es  una  fruta  de  doble  propósito, se  vende  en fresco  , en congelados  y  a  ,corto  plazo en jugos. Es  un  cultivo  muy  amigable con un costo de  producción por  ahora  bajo, US$ 3500 Ha. Ojala  le sirva esta opinión.Saludos  cordiales.
Adrian Silva Rojas *RPM 729280*   adrian.silva@ngp.com.pe

----------


## JZelada

Johnny:
Cömo estás, mira yo tengo 3 lotes en la arenita, ya lo compré con pozo(37 mt)y el agua es de buena calidad. 
Los terrenos son arenosos, característicos de estos valles costeros, no creo que haya problema para sembrar algún cultivo en especial, mas aún ahora con tanta tecnología y desarrollo agrario. 
Esta zona si corresponde a la 3° etapa del proyecto, el cual probablemente tomará su tiempo ejecutar ya que como sabrás a la fecha no hay noticias claras respecto a su ejecución, ya que el gobierno está priorizando otras proyectos de mayor impacto "social". 
La napa está a 12-15 mts pero para asegurar una bueno repocisión y buena calidad del agua se requiere una mayor profundidad. 
Si piensas invertir ahora lo mas recomendable es que hagas tu propio pozo, que yo sepa un buen pozo, como el que yo tengo representa un costo aprox. de U$D 15,000-20,000 ejecutarlo. 
Yo este año voy a empezar a sembrar, entre 6-10 Ha de palta hass inicialmente, así que tengo una capacidad excedente de agua(mi pozo es parea 50 Ha, que es el terreno que tengo aprox.), así que podríamos conversar y de repente y te pueda proveer el agua por un periodo de 3-5 años garantizado(hasta que hagas tu propio pozo y/o el proyecto se desarrolle), desarrollarías tu tanque cisteran y almacenarías el agua requerida. 
Averigua primero la ubicación exacta del terreno que estás pensando comprar, de repente es colindante y quizás te pueda convenir la propuesta que te estoy haciendo. 
Llámame si estás interesado 
JZelada
01-992781185

----------

